# I paid 39.99 for turbo tax on uber website.



## ujlee200 (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi
I paid $39.99 for turbo tax on uber website.
Is it free turbo tax?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ujlee200 said:


> Hi
> I paid $39.99 for turbo tax on uber website.
> Is it free turbo tax?


Your profile says you're form CA.

_"Offers valid through 2/28/19 for State, 4/15/19 for Federal"
"State price increase effective 3/1/19 "_


*Pay for TurboTax out of your federal refund: *A $39.99 Refund Processing Service fee applies to this payment method. Prices are subject to change without notice.

Could that be it?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

For future reference, Costco sells a CD of the T/T deluxe version for $39.95 with free federal e-filing. You can print a paper state return or pay $24.95 to e-file. You can share with others up to five returns total.
I haven’t tried Uber’s offer, but it doesn’t sound free to me.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ujlee200 said:


> Hi
> I paid $39.99 for turbo tax on uber website.
> Is it free turbo tax?


apparently not


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

ujlee200 said:


> Hi
> I paid $39.99 for turbo tax on uber website.
> Is it free turbo tax?


Did they specify what the fee was for?


----------



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

The turbotax self employed offer from uber doesn't cover state filing. 
I went with one of the completely free options from another company.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Why uber or lyft even advertise the offer as "free" when it's not? Plus these 2 companies actually get referral fees from turbotax for duping drivers into going through the uber or lyft website to do their taxes "free". Class action lawsuit anyone?


----------



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

They claim that federal filing is free, they just charge for state filing. The "full price" of the version of turbotax self employed that uber is offering is more than $100.


----------

